# Catalina upgrade



## Piggy (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to upgrade from High Sierra (10.14) to Catalina (10.15). The only 32-bit apps I have left are Adobe Creative Cloud support files like setup, registration, etc. According to the Adobe website, LR/PS 2020 which I'm currently running are compatible. I think I saw somewhere that if I upgrade LR/PS will continue to work, but it seems to me that adding/uninstalling or anything like this isn't going to work once I'm on Catalina. Assuming (I know - big assumption) a fresh installation will lay down 64-bit versions of the support files, how can I upgrade these last vestiges of Adobe 32-bit apps?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 8, 2020)

That limitation is only for old and unsupported versions of Lightroom (Lightroom 6 or lower). You state that you use Lightroom CC 3.2 which is the latest version of Lightroom (cloud).


----------



## Piggy (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Johan, thanks for your reply. Allow me to rephrase the question:

How can I upgrade the 32-bit CC support apps/files while still on High Sierra (10.14), or after upgrading to Catalina (10.15)? I need to upgrade these files and/or delete so that I have the 64-bit versions that will function on Catalina.

Thank you and sorry if my original question was not clear.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 8, 2020)

There is no such upgrade. *Which version of Lightroom are you using? *If you really use Lightroom CC 3.2 like you wrote in your initial question, then there are no 32 bits support apps in your version. You can upgrade to Catalina without any problems in that case.


----------



## Piggy (Apr 9, 2020)

I am using Lightroom Cloudy which  'About Lightroom" shows as 3.2. The date for all the folders and files show in the file attachment are 32-bits dated November 4, 2019. This may be when I signed up for the Creative Cloud Photography plan.

Thanks for your help! I hope the attachment helps.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 10, 2020)

Like I said two times already, if you use Lightroom 3.2 then you can upgrade to Catalina without any problems. Those Adobe apps are old stuff left over from the past. Just ignore it.


----------



## Piggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you Johan.


----------

